# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ابهامات درمورد ترمیم معدل

## _Aramesh_

سلام وقت بخیر .
امکان اینکه فارغ التحصیلان ،خرداد ماه ترمیم معدل کنند هست ؟
و امکان اینکه فقط چند درس ترمیم بشه هست؟
مثلا من اگه درسیم بیست باشه اگه بخوام ترمیم کنم باید این درس رو هم دوباره امتحان بدم یا خیر؟

----------


## NiLQwoV

شبکه خبر اعلام کرده فقط دی فرصت ترمیم هست و هر چندتا ک بخوای ترمیم میکنی

----------


## Akhansari

وی درباره نوع مدارس و زمان شرکت در آزمون‌ترمیم نمره نیز گفت: در هر نوبت امتحانی که نهایی برگزار می‌شود امکان شرکت در آزمون وجود دارد. شرایط و نوع مدرسه ازجمله تیزهوشان یا نمونه دولتی بودن نیز تأثیری در گزینش و ترمیم معدل ندارد و شرایط شرکت در آزمون‌ترمیم سوابق تحصیلی برای همه متقاضیان یکسان است.

این یک بریده از خبره آخرین خبری که من دیدم نوشته بود هریک از نوبتهای امتحانی شهریور، دی یا خرداد میشه ترمیم کرد و اجباری نیست که حتما همه دروس توی یک پارت ترمیم بشه میشه توی هرکدوم چندتا امتحان داد اگر خبر جدید تری اومدی یا شبکه‌هبر جدیدا گفته من اطلاعی ندارم این خبر من مال دو یا سه هفته پیش هست

----------


## HUNDRED

*سلام
نه درسی رو که بیست شده باشی نمیشه ترمیم کنی فقط مال نمرات پایین تر از بیسته
دی ماه بهترین زمانه میشه گفت
 دروسی هم که میخوای ترمیم کنی هم میتونی هرکدومو که بخوای انتخاب کنی جز اونایی که بیست شدی*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> شبکه خبر اعلام کرده فقط دی فرصت ترمیم هست و هر چندتا ک بخوای ترمیم میکنی


این خبر رو بصورت مکتوب هم دارید برام بفرستید ؟

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *سلام
> نه درسی رو که بیست شده باشی نمیشه ترمیم کنی فقط مال نمرات پایین تر از بیسته
> دی ماه بهترین زمانه میشه گفت
>  دروسی هم که میخوای ترمیم کنی هم میتونی هرکدومو که بخوای انتخاب کنی جز اونایی که بیست شدی*


یعنی خرداد نمیشه ترمیم معدل کرد؟

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Aramesh_


یعنی خرداد نمیشه ترمیم معدل کرد؟


خرداد
شهریور
دی
ولی دی بهترین موقع هست*

----------


## NiLQwoV

نه عزیزم ولی من میگم غیر ممکنه ک فقط دی فرصت باشه مثل هر سال خرداد ماه هم امکانش هست ولی شما روی دی تمرکز کن تموم شه بره خیلی استرس داره

----------

